# free flight release



## Austin 419 (Oct 11, 2010)

anyone else us one of these. love mine and i havent heard of many other people using them.


----------



## Kevo35 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ive been shooting one for more than 10 years the same release and never had any probelms


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 11, 2010)

i love mine. had mine since i was about 11 or 12 and im 17 now. Cant complain about em.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 12, 2010)

seen one come apart.... dont think ill be using one


----------

